# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  في السلك-بابكرسلك .. منظمات العون الهلالي

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم في  السلك •          من  واجبات الانسان ان يقف مع اخيه الانسان  •          ونحن  في المجتمع الرياضي اشد الناس تمسكا بمبدأ الوقوف مع الآخرين  •          نحن  في الوسط الرياضي نرفع شعار شاعرنا عمر خالد  •          نحن  في الوسط الرياضي لا بنخاصم لا بنعادي  •          وطالما  اننا في الوسط الرياضي لابنخاصم لا بنعادي يبقي لازم نقيف مع اهلنا  التعبانين  •          العالم  كله يعرف العون الطوعي  •          وفي  منظمات للعون الانساني  •          تقدم  الغذاء للجوعي  •          تقدم  الماء للعطشي  •          والدواء  •          للناس  العيانين  •          بس  ما بتدي قروش  •          مساعدات  عينيه  •          اها  •          الصفوه  انطلاقا من هذا المنطلق قرروا يدعموا الفقراء والمساكين من اهل الوسط  الرياضي  •          اتفقوا  علي ذلك  •          ولكنهم  اختلفوا في طريقة الدعم  •          وعشان  كده كترت الجهات الداعمه ومسمياتها  •          ظهرت  منظمة انديه الممتاز للرفق بالهلال  •          وهي  منظمه تهدف للتبرع للهلال بنقاط  كل ما كانت هناك ضروره  •          عشان  ما يهبط  •          والدعم  بتاعهم في شكل نقاط في دربات  •          كل  ما يحتاجوا نقطه يدوهم درب ينقط  نقطه  نقطه  •          برغم  المواسير الكتيره الا انها لاتنقط ولا نقطه  •          مواسير  السنه كلها تصفر  •          فوووووووووووووووووووووو  •          عشان  لا الضغط  يهبط ولا الهلال يهبط  •          وهناك   جمعية زاد الهلال  •          وديل  بجيبوا الموز والمويه بدل البرنس يشتريها من حسابو  •          والجمعيه  دي متوقع مساهمتها الفعاله والسريعه  •          حيث  تعتزم جمع التبرعات من البيوت كسره بايته قرقوش  •          وبما  ان المدارس علي الابواب ممكن برضو يعملو حمله في المدارس للتبرعات  •          حلق  قديم  •          خاتم  مكسور  •          يجبر  الخاطر المكسور  •          الطالبات  بتبرعن  •          ويابخت  المدرسه الفيها بنات الوالي  •          ديل  بتبرعن(  بالست كلو) ما بي حلق بس  •          وفي  الجمعيه الآليه للستره الهلاليه  •          وديل  شغلهم اعادة تأهيل الآلآت الخربانه  •          زي  العربيه ام دفره  •          زي  الية المستحقات  •          زي  مكنة حلاقة النجيله  •          زي  آلية دفع المستحقات  •          وزي  آليه تفعيل الحمار  •          وكده  •          وبما  ان رمضان علي الابواب هناك اقتراح بتسجيل جمعيه  •          اسمها  جمعية عبد الدائم لافطار الصائم  •          وفي  منظمات طوعيه كتييييييييره دايره تدخل في الموضوع ده  •          منظمة  الاشفات لتغيير الكشافات  •          ومنظمة  مثاني لبناء الطابق التاني  •          وفي  منظمات من غرب افريقيا ابدت استعدادها للمساهمه  •          زي  منظمة بلاك اقو  تدي يوسف حقو  •          وبرضو  ناس الانتربول بساعدوا بالذات لو كامبوس من تركيا كب الزوغه وكان عندو مرتب  مقدم  •          مقدم  بتاع حي العرب !   •          وفي  منظمه كاميرونيه اسمها منظمة آفريكا الظريفه  •          دي  بتساعد علي التخلص من ناس خليفه  •          وكتير  من اهل الخير ناوين علي المساعده  •          اي  زول عندو الرغبه في عمل الخير ده يتصل علينا  •          شيك  بنقبل  •          هدوم  مستعمله بنقبل  •          بتتباع  في سوق المرحوم كان قدرك  •          بالنيه  سااااي نقبل مساهماتكم  •          اها  •          شئ  فيهو صدامين  •          فك  القدامي وخلي الوراني  •          لديترو   بفور وبدشر  •          ده  شنو ده ؟  •          لاسانا  لما لعب الرأسيه خمسية نفر نطوا قبال بهاء الدين  •          كلكم  •          جيبوا  من جوه  •          الحمد  لله بهاء طلع نجم المباراه  •          والنصر  اتي بشق الانفس  •          لو  غلبنا من بدري تلاته واربعه  •          كان  قالوا حاحا وظاهره وبهاء  •          قون  لاسانا زعل ناس الحله الورانا اكتر من الناس الملاعبانا  •          الناس  المننا زعلانه دحين ما غبيانه !  •          انشاء  الله المعز يزعل  •          عشان  تجونا بالدعيع  •          اليوم  داك عاد الاشتر ما بضيع  •          يضيع  والقون الدعيع ؟  •          روشا  •          قلنا  ليك بيع  •          اها  بقت خسين ما بتجيب  •          بعد  ده الا مقايضه ياروشا  •          نديك  مجلة ميكي وتدينا الجريده  •          حلاة  حبيب بالاحمر والبلد بالاصفر  •          بيع  ياروشا بره دوشه  •          ايها  الساده  •          جاءنا  ما يلي  •          اتصلت  منظمه طوعيه خيريه عالميه للانضمام الي الركب الطوعي اعلاه  •          جمعيه  آسيويه  •          باكستانيه  •          اسمها  بناظير لعلاج مشكلة المواسير بالمناظير  •          مكاتبها  بحي العرب جنوب سوق العيش  •          الشماسه  قالوا دايرين يساهموا  •          ماعندهم  رسوم يسجلوا منظمه  •          سجلوا  ليهم  جمعيه خيريه  •          يفتشوا  في الاسم اربعه يوم حتي لقوهوا  •          سموها  جمعية شمس كريستال جوال  •          وهو  اختصار لشماسة وكريستال وجوال  •          وجوال  دي فيها حاجتين  •          جوال  بمعني شوال  •          وجوال  بمعني حوام  •          وهي  جمعيه يقوم افرادها بالتجوال في الشوارع يلقطون الكرستالات المجدعه في الطرقات  ويختوها في الشوال تمهيدا لبيعها  •          ثم  التبرع بالمقابل  •          يلا  يا شباب  •          شوف  الجمعيه المناسبه وسجل اسمك  سلك  كهربا   ننسااااااااااااااااااااااااك  كيف !  والي  لقاء سلك
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مبالغة ...تسلم يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*امتاع والله ياسلك تسلم ايهاب يوم شكرك مايجي ان شاءالله
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الله يحليكم شباب
بس سلك الليلة لاعب معاهم ضــــــــــــــــــــــــــاغط

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكوووور يا وهبة
سلك اسلخهم سلخهم بلا
                        	*

----------


## tilal2005

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في السلك

منظمات العون الهلالي

• من واجبات الانسان ان يقف مع اخيه الانسان
• ونحن في المجتمع الرياضي اشد الناس تمسكا بمبدأ الوقوف مع الآخرين
• نحن في الوسط الرياضي نرفع شعار شاعرنا عمر خالد
• نحن في الوسط الرياضي لا بنخاصم لا بنعادي
• وطالما اننا في الوسط الرياضي لابنخاصم لا بنعادي يبقي لازم نقيف مع اهلنا التعبانين
• العالم كله يعرف العون الطوعي
• وفي منظمات للعون الانساني
• تقدم الغذاء للجوعي
• تقدم الماء للعطشي
• والدواء
• للناس العيانين
• بس ما بتدي قروش
• مساعدات عينيه
• اها
• الصفوه انطلاقا من هذا المنطلق قرروا يدعموا الفقراء والمساكين من اهل الوسط الرياضي
• اتفقوا علي ذلك
• ولكنهم اختلفوا في طريقة الدعم
• وعشان كده كترت الجهات الداعمه ومسمياتها
• ظهرت منظمة انديه الممتاز للرفق بالهلال
• وهي منظمه تهدف للتبرع للهلال بنقاط كل ما كانت هناك ضروره
• عشان ما يهبط
• والدعم بتاعهم في شكل نقاط في دربات
• كل ما يحتاجوا نقطه يدوهم درب ينقط نقطه نقطه
• برغم المواسير الكتيره الا انها لاتنقط ولا نقطه
• مواسير السنه كلها تصفر
• فوووووووووووووووووووووو
• عشان لا الضغط يهبط ولا الهلال يهبط
• وهناك جمعية زاد الهلال
• وديل بجيبوا الموز والمويه بدل البرنس يشتريها من حسابو
• والجمعيه دي متوقع مساهمتها الفعاله والسريعه
• حيث تعتزم جمع التبرعات من البيوت كسره بايته قرقوش
• وبما ان المدارس علي الابواب ممكن برضو يعملو حمله في المدارس للتبرعات
• حلق قديم
• خاتم مكسور
• يجبر الخاطر المكسور
• الطالبات بتبرعن
• ويابخت المدرسه الفيها بنات الوالي
• ديل بتبرعن( بالست كلو) ما بي حلق بس
• وفي الجمعيه الآليه للستره الهلاليه
• وديل شغلهم اعادة تأهيل الآلآت الخربانه
• زي العربيه ام دفره
• زي الية المستحقات
• زي مكنة حلاقة النجيله
• زي آلية دفع المستحقات
• وزي آليه تفعيل الحمار
• وكده
• وبما ان رمضان علي الابواب هناك اقتراح بتسجيل جمعيه
• اسمها جمعية عبد الدائم لافطار الصائم
• وفي منظمات طوعيه كتييييييييره دايره تدخل في الموضوع ده
• منظمة الاشفات لتغيير الكشافات
• ومنظمة مثاني لبناء الطابق التاني
• وفي منظمات من غرب افريقيا ابدت استعدادها للمساهمه
• زي منظمة بلاك اقو تدي يوسف حقو
• وبرضو ناس الانتربول بساعدوا بالذات لو كامبوس من تركيا كب الزوغه وكان عندو مرتب مقدم
• مقدم بتاع حي العرب !
• وفي منظمه كاميرونيه اسمها منظمة آفريكا الظريفه
• دي بتساعد علي التخلص من ناس خليفه
• وكتير من اهل الخير ناوين علي المساعده
• اي زول عندو الرغبه في عمل الخير ده يتصل علينا
• شيك بنقبل
• هدوم مستعمله بنقبل
• بتتباع في سوق المرحوم كان قدرك
• بالنيه سااااي نقبل مساهماتكم
• اها
• شئ فيهو صدامين
• فك القدامي وخلي الوراني
• لديترو بفور وبدشر
• ده شنو ده ؟
• لاسانا لما لعب الرأسيه خمسية نفر نطوا قبال بهاء الدين
• كلكم
• جيبوا من جوه
• الحمد لله بهاء طلع نجم المباراه
• والنصر اتي بشق الانفس
• لو غلبنا من بدري تلاته واربعه
• كان قالوا حاحا وظاهره وبهاء
• قون لاسانا زعل ناس الحله الورانا اكتر من الناس الملاعبانا
• الناس المننا زعلانه دحين ما غبيانه !
• انشاء الله المعز يزعل
• عشان تجونا بالدعيع
• اليوم داك عاد الاشتر ما بضيع
• يضيع والقون الدعيع ؟
• روشا
• قلنا ليك بيع
• اها بقت خسين ما بتجيب
• بعد ده الا مقايضه ياروشا
• نديك مجلة ميكي وتدينا الجريده
• حلاة حبيب بالاحمر والبلد بالاصفر
• بيع ياروشا بره دوشه
• ايها الساده
• جاءنا ما يلي
• اتصلت منظمه طوعيه خيريه عالميه للانضمام الي الركب الطوعي اعلاه
• جمعيه آسيويه
• باكستانيه
• اسمها بناظير لعلاج مشكلة المواسير بالمناظير
• مكاتبها بحي العرب جنوب سوق العيش
• الشماسه قالوا دايرين يساهموا
• ماعندهم رسوم يسجلوا منظمه
• سجلوا ليهم جمعيه خيريه
• يفتشوا في الاسم اربعه يوم حتي لقوهوا
• سموها جمعية شمس كريستال جوال
• وهو اختصار لشماسة وكريستال وجوال
• وجوال دي فيها حاجتين
• جوال بمعني شوال
• وجوال بمعني حوام
• وهي جمعيه يقوم افرادها بالتجوال في الشوارع يلقطون الكرستالات المجدعه في الطرقات ويختوها في الشوال تمهيدا لبيعها
• ثم التبرع بالمقابل
• يلا يا شباب
• شوف الجمعيه المناسبه وسجل اسمك

سلك كهربا
ننسااااااااااااااااااااااااطك كيف !
والي لقاء
سلك
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الغالى طلال سبقك الحبيب ايهاب
ومشكووور على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify]في السلك

منظمات العون الهلالي

• من واجبات الانسان ان يقف مع اخيه الانسان 
• ونحن في المجتمع الرياضي اشد الناس تمسكا بمبدأ الوقوف مع الآخرين 
• نحن في الوسط الرياضي نرفع شعار شاعرنا عمر خالد 
• نحن في الوسط الرياضي لا بنخاصم لا بنعادي 
• وطالما اننا في الوسط الرياضي لابنخاصم لا بنعادي يبقي لازم نقيف مع اهلنا التعبانين 
• العالم كله يعرف العون الطوعي 
• وفي منظمات للعون الانساني 
• تقدم الغذاء للجوعي 
• تقدم الماء للعطشي 
• والدواء 
• للناس العيانين 
• بس ما بتدي قروش 
• مساعدات عينيه 
• اها 
• الصفوه انطلاقا من هذا المنطلق قرروا يدعموا الفقراء والمساكين من اهل الوسط الرياضي 
• اتفقوا علي ذلك 
• ولكنهم اختلفوا في طريقة الدعم 
• وعشان كده كترت الجهات الداعمه ومسمياتها 
• ظهرت منظمة انديه الممتاز للرفق بالهلال 
• وهي منظمه تهدف للتبرع للهلال بنقاط كل ما كانت هناك ضروره 
• عشان ما يهبط 
• والدعم بتاعهم في شكل نقاط في دربات 
• كل ما يحتاجوا نقطه يدوهم درب ينقط نقطه نقطه 
• برغم المواسير الكتيره الا انها لاتنقط ولا نقطه 
• مواسير السنه كلها تصفر 
• فوووووووووووووووووووووو 
• عشان لا الضغط يهبط ولا الهلال يهبط 
• وهناك جمعية زاد الهلال 
• وديل بجيبوا الموز والمويه بدل البرنس يشتريها من حسابو 
• والجمعيه دي متوقع مساهمتها الفعاله والسريعه 
• حيث تعتزم جمع التبرعات من البيوت كسره بايته قرقوش 
• وبما ان المدارس علي الابواب ممكن برضو يعملو حمله في المدارس للتبرعات 
• حلق قديم 
• خاتم مكسور 
• يجبر الخاطر المكسور 
• الطالبات بتبرعن 
• ويابخت المدرسه الفيها بنات الوالي 
• ديل بتبرعن( بالست كلو) ما بي حلق بس 
• وفي الجمعيه الآليه للستره الهلاليه 
• وديل شغلهم اعادة تأهيل الآلآت الخربانه 
• زي العربيه ام دفره 
• زي الية المستحقات 
• زي مكنة حلاقة النجيله 
• زي آلية دفع المستحقات 
• وزي آليه تفعيل الحمار 
• وكده 
• وبما ان رمضان علي الابواب هناك اقتراح بتسجيل جمعيه 
• اسمها جمعية عبد الدائم لافطار الصائم 
• وفي منظمات طوعيه كتييييييييره دايره تدخل في الموضوع ده 
• منظمة الاشفات لتغيير الكشافات 
• ومنظمة مثاني لبناء الطابق التاني 
• وفي منظمات من غرب افريقيا ابدت استعدادها للمساهمه 
• زي منظمة بلاك اقو تدي يوسف حقو 
• وبرضو ناس الانتربول بساعدوا بالذات لو كامبوس من تركيا كب الزوغه وكان عندو مرتب مقدم 
• مقدم بتاع حي العرب ! 
• وفي منظمه كاميرونيه اسمها منظمة آفريكا الظريفه 
• دي بتساعد علي التخلص من ناس خليفه 
• وكتير من اهل الخير ناوين علي المساعده 
• اي زول عندو الرغبه في عمل الخير ده يتصل علينا 
• شيك بنقبل 
• هدوم مستعمله بنقبل 
• بتتباع في سوق المرحوم كان قدرك 
• بالنيه سااااي نقبل مساهماتكم 
• اها 
• شئ فيهو صدامين 
• فك القدامي وخلي الوراني 
• لديترو بفور وبدشر 
• ده شنو ده ؟ 
• لاسانا لما لعب الرأسيه خمسية نفر نطوا قبال بهاء الدين 
• كلكم 
• جيبوا من جوه 
• الحمد لله بهاء طلع نجم المباراه 
• والنصر اتي بشق الانفس 
• لو غلبنا من بدري تلاته واربعه 
• كان قالوا حاحا وظاهره وبهاء 
• قون لاسانا زعل ناس الحله الورانا اكتر من الناس الملاعبانا 
• الناس المننا زعلانه دحين ما غبيانه ! 
• انشاء الله المعز يزعل 
• عشان تجونا بالدعيع 
• اليوم داك عاد الاشتر ما بضيع 
• يضيع والقون الدعيع ؟ 
• روشا 
• قلنا ليك بيع 
• اها بقت خسين ما بتجيب 
• بعد ده الا مقايضه ياروشا 
• نديك مجلة ميكي وتدينا الجريده 
• حلاة حبيب بالاحمر والبلد بالاصفر 
• بيع ياروشا بره دوشه 
• ايها الساده 
• جاءنا ما يلي 
• اتصلت منظمه طوعيه خيريه عالميه للانضمام الي الركب الطوعي اعلاه 
• جمعيه آسيويه 
• باكستانيه 
• اسمها بناظير لعلاج مشكلة المواسير بالمناظير 
• مكاتبها بحي العرب جنوب سوق العيش 
• الشماسه قالوا دايرين يساهموا 
• ماعندهم رسوم يسجلوا منظمه 
• سجلوا ليهم جمعيه خيريه 
• يفتشوا في الاسم اربعه يوم حتي لقوهوا 
• سموها جمعية شمس كريستال جوال 
• وهو اختصار لشماسة وكريستال وجوال 
• وجوال دي فيها حاجتين 
• جوال بمعني شوال 
• وجوال بمعني حوام 
• وهي جمعيه يقوم افرادها بالتجوال في الشوارع يلقطون الكرستالات المجدعه في الطرقات ويختوها في الشوال تمهيدا لبيعها 
• ثم التبرع بالمقابل 
• يلا يا شباب 
• شوف الجمعيه المناسبه وسجل اسمك 

سلك كهربا 
ننسااااااااااااااااااااااااطك كيف ! 
والي لقاء
سلك[/justify]
*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور يا طارق
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لك الشكر يا هندسة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور طلال
مشكور سلك
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مشكووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* سلك  خلى الجماعه  من الزعل  وقفوا سلك 0

شكراً  كتير يا باشمهندس 0
*

----------


## عاشق نجوم89

*ابدااااااااع ..تشكر ياصفوه
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*مشكور
لاسانا لما لعب الرأسيه خمسية نفر نطوا قبال بهاء الدين
القون جاء كيف
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*يديكم العافية مبالغة سلك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





• الصفوه انطلاقا من هذا المنطلق قرروا يدعموا الفقراء والمساكين من اهل الوسط الرياضي 


• اتفقوا علي ذلك 


• ولكنهم اختلفوا في طريقة الدعم 


• وعشان كده كترت الجهات الداعمه ومسمياتها 




• ومنظمة مثاني لبناء الطابق التاني 




• شيك بنقبل 


• هدوم مستعمله بنقبل 


• بتتباع في سوق المرحوم كان قدرك 


• بالنيه سااااي نقبل مساهماتكم 





• شوف الجمعيه المناسبه وسجل اسمك 



سلك كهربا 


ننسااااااااااااااااااااااااك كيف ! 


والي لقاء


سلك



 مشكور يا ايهاب علي النقل
وعجبتني الفكر واقتبست منظمة المثاني 
وأقترح لرئاستها المثني لتطابق الاسماء 
جدعة : 
ياقلب اترأس المنظمة ونحن بنجدع ليك 


*

----------

